# Photo quotes



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello all.  I am thinking of resurrecting my web site and re-vamping it.  I was considering a flash intro, and I know a lot of folks hate flash, but I tend to like it when it's done well.  So that really isn't in debate.  

I was looking for meaningful photography based quotes to include w/ the intro mixed w/ some of my nicer b/w images.  I'm looking for short quotes that can be ready quickly but have some meaning.  These are the ones I've found so far that I like and hope that others can offer more.  I'll use no more than 5 in the intro though due to load time and short attention spans.  

Photography takes an instant out of time, altering life by holding it still.  Dorothea Lange  

 One should really use the camera as though tomorrow you'd be stricken blind.  Dorothea Lange  

Photography to me is catching a moment which is passing, and which is true.  Jacques-Henri Lartigue 

Photography is a way of feeling, of touching, of loving. What you have caught on film is captured forever... it remembers little things, long after you have forgotten everything. 
 Aaron Siskind 


Twelve significant photographs in any one year is a good crop. - Ansel Adams 

When words become unclear, I shall focus with photographs. When images become 
inadequate, I shall be content with silence. - Ansel Adams

Sometimes I do get to places just when God's ready to have somebody click the shutter. - Ansel Adams


----------



## table1349 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hows this one


----------



## rallysman (Apr 23, 2010)

"I just pressed the button and this sh!t came up"


----------



## Vinny (Apr 23, 2010)

Google photo quotes, there's a whole website dedicated to them


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2010)

"It's about time people started taking photography seriously, and treating it as a hobby."
Elliott Erwitt


----------



## usayit (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the IronFlatline posted:

"Nothing is original.  Steal from anywhere that resonates with inspiration or fuels your imagination.  Devour old films, new films, music, books, paintings, photographs, poems, dreams, random conversations, architecture, bridges, street signs, trees, clouds, bodies of water, light and shadows.  Select only things to steal from that speak directly to your soul.  If you do this, your work (and theft) will be authentic.  Authenticity is invaluable; originality is non-existent.  And don't bother concealing your thievery - celebrate it if you feel like it.  In any case, always remember what Jean-Luc Godard said: "It's not where you take things from - it's where you take them to." - Jim Jarmusch


and

"lighthouses rule. You don't like lighthouses, you suck." - Green Lizard "Drinking out of cups"

oh wait.. that was my favorite quote from someone "high"


oh yes...

"Oops! The Moment! Once you miss it, it is gone forever." - Henri Cartier-Bresson


----------



## usayit (Apr 23, 2010)

I said this to a group of people once...

You'll enjoy photography more if you stop pretending to be a professional.


----------



## TheSolicitor (Apr 24, 2010)

"There is no such thing as a bad assignment, only bad photographers."  From Trent Nelson's blog, something he overheard in the news room at the Salt Lake City _Tribune_.


----------



## outamyway (Apr 24, 2010)

"They say "A picture is worth a thousand words." I say most are worth just one.   -Jeff Roberts


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 24, 2010)

"Take the shot, you'll never forget it"


quote from ......Pierre Belarge


----------

